# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Question

## Logan

Yesterday I went to the forest where I caught my toad to try and catch something else. Anyway, I didn't catch anything my I did collect some moss on logs. So, I haven't placed them in the toad cage because I'm cleaning them. Right now, I'm washing it off with water and I just picked up all the large bugs off of it, but they're are millions of almost microscopic bugs on it. How should I get rid of them?

----------


## Daniel

Are the spring tail? Or wood mites?

----------


## MatthewM1

Stick it in a zip lock baggie, seal it up so that it's full of air. Set it in front of a window where it will recieve direct sunlight. You want condensation to build up on the inside of the bag. Check on it every now and then and just squish any little bugs you see wandering the bag whenever you check on it. After about a month of not squishing anymore micro bugs it's safe to go in =) 

Its not exactly a quick process but it works. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Logan

The moss will survive for a whole month in a sealed bag for a month?

----------


## MatthewM1

Yupp =)  just keep it moist and in direct light

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

